# GLX - OpenGL extension for X11



## Niatross (Nov 13, 2012)

I am running FreeBSD 9.0-RELEASE under VMWare Fusion. I receive the following error while opening Chromium:


```
[98878:251687936:1112/210750:ERROR:gl_surface_glx.cc(62)] GLX 1.3 or later is required.
[98878:251687936:1112/210750:ERROR:gl_surface_linux.cc(58)] GLSurfaceGLX::InitializeOneOff failed.
```

Chromium works fine, but this error message is annoying. I guess "GLX" is the OpenGL extension for X11. What do I need to do to clear up this error message? Also, what command do I use to display the GLX version?

The "pciconf -vl" command displays the following:


```
vendor     = 'VMware'
    device     = 'SVGA II Adapter'
    class      = display
    subclass   = VGA
```

PS: I am running the native VMware Tools.


----------



## adamk (Nov 13, 2012)

FreeBSD under vmware does not support 3D acceleration.  You are using software rendering, which most likely only provides GLX 1.2.  You can confirm this with glxinfo which is part of the graphics/mesa-demos port.

There is nothing you can do to get hardware acceleration in this case (well, other than convince/pay vmware to support 3D acceleration on FreeBSD guests).

Adam


----------

